# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Είναι κάπως οι κοιλίτσες τους ή είναι η ιδέα μου;

## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα παιδιά, εδώ και δύο- τρεις μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα μικρά μαδάνε ακόμα σαν να έχουν πτερρόροια, ίσως και να μην έχει τελειώσει ακόμα όντως. 

Σήμερα τα έπιασα για να δω κοιλίτσες και μου φαίνονται κάπως....Για ρίξτε και εσείς μια ματιά..

*Αρσενικός:  
*






*Θηλυκή:*




Από διάθεση καλά μου φαίνονται (εκτός από τώρα που τα έπιασα και έχουν τρομάξει). Όλο το πρωί τα ακούω να μιλάνε και να κελαηδάει ο αρσενικός και όποτε τα χαζεύω πετάνε από δω και από κει...Θα βάλω τώρα κάτω λευκό χαρτί σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεται να δείτε τις κουτσουλιές τους..

----------


## jk21

καθαρη κοιλια στον αρσενικο (οσο φαινεται ) και στο θηλυκο  μικρη προβολη του συκωτιου ,πανω και αριστερα (οχι στο κεντρο στην καρινα του ,που ειναι φυσιολογικα σκουροχρωμη ,αλλα λιγο πιο κατω και αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε ) .Για αυτο θελω να το ξαναδουμε μετα απο 2 μερες ,εκτος αν χειροτερεψουν αποτομα ,οποτε θα τα ξαναβγαλεις φωτο αμεσα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, θα το ξαναβγάλω σε δύο μέρες λοιπόν. Πάντως οι κουτσουλίτσες τους είναι κανονικές που τις βλέπω σε άσπρο χαρτί από το πρωί. Τα υγρά και στα δύο πουλιά είναι διάφανα και από διάθεση είναι μια χαρά ευτυχώς. Δεν δείχνει άρρωστη δηλαδή, απλά εγώ τα κοίταξα και το είδα..

Σε ευχαριστώ για *ακόμα* μία φορά..!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λοιπόν, έβγαλα ξανά φωτογραφίες όπως μου ζήτησες από το θηλυκό 



να σημειώσω ότι σήμερα, πριν λίγο δηλαδή, γέννησε ένα αυγό (άσπορο, δεν έχει αρσενικό στο κλουβί της από τις 21 Σεπτέμβρη). Κατά τα άλλα οι κουτσουλιές της δύο μέρες που είναι σε λευκό χαρτί μου φαίνονται καλές εκτός από σήμερα το πρωί που θα έκανε το αυγό οπότε και ήταν λίγο περίεργες. 

Επίσης, έβγαλα και μια ακόμα πιο καθαρή τον αρσενικό για να είμαι τελείως σίγουρη για το ένα από τα δύο πουλάκια.

----------


## jk21

τιποτα χειροτερο και στα δυο ,οποτε ειμαστε ενταξει 

αναμενομενη η κουτσουλια να ειναι περιεργη μερα που βγαινει αυγο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αυτό για τη κουτσουλιά τη μέρα που βγαίνει αυγό το ξέρω και εγώ, απλά επειδή δεν της έχω αρσενικό μέσα δεν το περίμενα και δεν το σκέφτηκα σαν πιθανότητα το πρωί που είδα τις κουτσουλίτσες. Βέβαια μετά που είδα το αυγό το απόγευμα, έβγαλε νόημα! 

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ!!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## ninos

Ποιά ειναι η διατροφή του θηλυκού ? Δίνεις βιταμίνη Α ? Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ειναι επιβαρυμένο το συκώτι της. Ενα αποτοξίνωτικο, όπως το milkthistle, μόνο καλό θα εκανε.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και τα δύο πουλάκια έχουν ένα βασικό μείγμα σπόρων της versele laga, μια φορά την εβδομάδα αυγό (η συχνότητα που τους δίνω αυγό αλλάζει ανάλογα με την περίοδο που διανύουν, πτερόροια, αναπαραγωγή, συντήρηση και επειδή τώρα προσπαθώ να τα ξεπυρώσω, τους δίνω μειωμένο αυγό). Από εκεί και πέρα δίνω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και κάποιο λαχανικό. Το καλοκαίρι έδινα γλυστρίδα, καρότο, κόκκινη πιπεριά και τώρα δίνω μπρόκολο, καρότο, κόκκινη πιπεριά και περιμένω να έρθει και η εποχή άλλων λαχανικών για να τους δώσω. 

Το θηλυκό είχε παρουσιάσει και παλιότερα πρόβλημα με το συκώτι της, χωρίς όμως να νοσήσει ποτέ. Απλώς την είχα πάει σε πτηνίατρο για ένα τυπικό έλεγχο και το είχε δει. Εδώ είναι και το αντίστοιχο θέμα 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF-zebra-finch 

Ναι το συγκεκριμένο αποτοξινωτικό είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα να αγοραστεί και να δοθεί και στα δύο πουλάκια μου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα γιατί οι κουτσουλιές του αρσενικού δεν μου φαίνονται καλές...Αυτές είναι οι τρεις πιο πρόσφατες.







μέχρι χθες ήταν καλές, και τα υγρά διάφανα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε σήμερα. Δεν έχει φάει κάποιο λαχανικό έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να χρωματίστηκε η κουτσουλιά από αυτό.

Τώρα έκανε άλλες δύο και είναι φυσιολογικές, με άχρωμα υγρά. Μήπως είναι η ιδέα μου τελικά και σας πρήζω και εσάς χωρίς λόγο; Τι να πω δεν ξέρω, συγνώμη βρε παιδιά  ::

----------


## jk21

τι εφαγε σημερα και χθες ; η κοιλια του εχει διαφοροποιηθει;  ειναι αρκετα υδαρες με αρκετο λευκο (ουρικο οξυ ) αλλα οχι διαροια .Τα υγρα ομως δεν μου πολυ αρεσουν

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα και εχθές σπόρους μόνο και λίγο τσαμπί κεχρί (και αυτός και το θηλυκό). Όπως είπα και στην επεξεργασία του παραπάνω μηνύματος μου τώρα έκανε άλλες δύο και είναι καλές. Με άχρωμα υγρά όπως πρέπει. Μήπως είναι η ιδέα μου όλο αυτό;  :: 

Δεν παρατηρώ κάποια αλλαγή στην κοιλιά του όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω και να συγκρίνω με τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν συνεχισει με τετοιες κουτσουλιες ,μην ανησυχεις .Το τσαμπι το ειχες ξαναδωσει; αν οχι ,παρατηρησε αν εμφανιζονται κουτσουλιες τετοιες ,μετα την παροχη του

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αμέ, τρώνε καιρό κεχρί κατά διαστήματα. Εδώ και μήνες για να είμαι ακριβής. Άρα μένω να παρατηρώ τις κουτσουλίτσες για αυτές τις μέρες. Ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα όντως! Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

εννοε ποτε ξεκινησανε το συγκεκριμενο τσαμπι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αααα, δεν το κατάλαβα  :Sign0007:  Το έχουν δύο με τρεις μέρες, ένα μικρό κομματάκι ο καθένας και οι κουτσουλιές άλλαξαν σήμερα. Αλλά από το ίδιο πακέτο έχει φάει και το θηλυκό ζεμπράκι και το κοκατίλ μου και είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## jk21

να το κοψεις 2 ημερες ,να δεις κουτσουλιες και την τριτη το μεσημερι να το ξαναβαλεις και να παρατηρησεις αλλαγες στις κουτσουλιες μεχρι τεταρτη μεσημερι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, το βγάζω τώρα και θα σου πω τα αποτελέσματα τη τετάρτη!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παράγγειλα και το milkthistle, πιστεύω σε μια- δύο μέρες θα είναι εδώ. Ελπίζω να τα ενισχύσει λίγο και αυτό!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επειδή αύριο θα είναι εδώ το προϊόν, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη δοσολογία που θα πρέπει να τους το δίνω και για πόσο καιρό;   :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν στα πουλια υπαρχει διαστολη του συκωτιου (προβαλλει δηλαδη εστω και λιγο και το βλεπουμε εξωτερικα ) ή υπαρχουν υγρα στην κουτσουλια που παραπεμπουν σε προβλημα στο συκωτι  , δινεις 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml καθημερινα τουλαχιστον 20 ημερες ετσι κι αλλιως και αν η διαστολη επιμενει ,δινεις και περισσοτερο (αρκει να δειχνει οτι βελτιωνεται σταδιακα )


για απλη προληψη και 1 σταγονα στα 300 με  500 ml καμμια δεκαρια μερες καθε μηνα ,συνεχομενα ή οχι ,ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άρα στο θηλυκό που είχε και πρόβλημα παλιότερα και τώρα φαίνεται λίγο το συκώτι στην άκρη θα δώσω τη δόση των 100ml, ενώ στο αρσενικό που είναι απλή πρόληψη θα δώσω την άλλη δόση. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! Ήθελα απλά να αναφέρω ότι δεν έκανα το τεστ με το κεχρί για να δω αν εκείνη τη μέρα οι κουτσουλιές ήταν από αυτό, απλά τους το αφαίρεσα. Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι δεν θέλω να μπερδέψω ή να επιβαρύνω ας πούμε τον οργανισμό τους τώρα που πίνουν και milkthistle.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό και αφού έχει τελειώσει η θεραπεία με το milkthistle, είδα σήμερα κοιλίτσες και είναι μια χαρά. Ακόμα και το συκώτι της θηλυκής που ίσως να φαινόταν λίγο στις παλιότερες φωτογραφίες, τώρα δεν φαίνεται καθόλου!  :Party0024:  Η θεραπεία δόθηκε 10 μέρες στο ένα πουλάκι που δεν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα και 20 μέρες στο άλλο που φαινόταν το συκώτι λίγο ερεθισμένο.

----------


## xrisam

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 

Μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα!!

----------


## Gardelius

Μια χαρά Κωνσταντίνα, "η πρόληψη σώζει" ή  " η καλύτερη θεραπεία"  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Από τη στιγμή που μπορώ να τους δώσω κάτι που δεν είναι φάρμακο που θα τα επιβαρύνει άδικα και να προλάβω καταστάσεις, τότε σίγουρα το κάνω!!

----------

